# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > سوال: باز کردن فایل های با پسوند .sqlite

## emab110

سلام

توی سیستم من یک سری فایل هست با پسوند sqlite که مربوط به نرم افزار مدیریت پایگاه داده ی sqlite manager هست.

کسی می دونه چطور باید به اطلاعات این فایل ها دسترسی پیدا کنم؟

با تشکر

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام توی سیستم من یک سری فایل هست با پسوند sqlite که مربوط به نرم افزار مدیریت پایگاه داده ی sqlite manager هست. کسی می دونه چطور باید به اطلاعات این فایل ها دسترسی پیدا کنم؟ با تشکر


سلام.
می تونید از یکی از C++‎ Wrapper ها، COM Component ها و یا ODBC Driver هایی که برای این منظور نوشته شده، استفاده کنید.
لیست بسیاری از این Component ها رو می تونید در این آدرس مشاهده کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## emab110

ممنون
اما هیچکدوم از اینها مستندات ندارن! میشه یک منبعی هم معرفی کنید که یکی از اینها رو استفاده کرده باشه تا نحوه استفاده ش رو بخونم؟

----------


## emab110

یکی از اینها برام مستندات خوبی داشت، اما کامل نبود، اگه بتونید در زمینه استفاده از این بهم کمک کنید ممنون میشم.
نمونه مثالها رو خوندم اما نتونستم ازش استفاده کنم.
سایت نمونه هاش:
http://int64.org/projects/sqlite-c-wrapper

من فایل کتابخانه رو هم ضمیمه کردم تا برای دانلود از sourceforge به مشکل برنخورید:
sqlite3x-050616.zip

توی فایل readme نوشته بود که dll مربوطه رو اجرا کنید، اما من dll ندیدم! وقتی که headerfile رو اضافه کردم خطای زیر رو داد:

Error    1    fatal error C1083: Cannot open include file: 'boost/utility.hpp': No such file or directory    c:\users\omid\documents\visual studio 2008\projects\hiden\hiden\sqlite3x.hpp    30

----------

